#ubuntu-centroamerica 2011-09-03
<Guest72171> tengo una pequeña consulta
<Guest72171> necesito driver para Ubuntu del HDD externo Adata CH94 de 500GB
#ubuntu-centroamerica 2013-08-28
<hendelson> Hola buenas noches alguien sabe como hacer para detectar mi monitor?
#ubuntu-centroamerica 2017-08-28
<Dartz> hi
<Dartz> hola me gustaria formar parte de su equipo
<Dartz> ?
<Dartz> alguien lee esto de costa rica contactarme 61787884
